# GSync-TFT-Wahl: Acer Predator XB240HAbpr oder XB1 (XB241Hbmipr)?



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juni 2016)

Da in bälde ein neues Skylake-System geplant ist liebäugle ich auch schon länger mit einem GSync-Monitor, wobei Acer gleich zwei Modelle (siehe Header) im gewünschter 24"-Größe im Angebot. Ersterer ist ein älteres Modell mit rundem Fuß, der Zweite ist jünger und hat einen V-förmigen Fuß. Unterscheiden sich optisch und in der jeweiligen Anzahl an Anschlüssen, sind beide aber fürs gleiche Geld (429 Euro bei Amazon) zu haben.

Mich würde eure Erfahrung mit diesen Geräten interessieren - und vor allem welcher von beiden empfehlenswerter wäre.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. Juni 2016)

Ich hab den XB240H seit Februar 2015 und bin seeeeehr zufrieden damit. An der Bildqualität habe ich nichts auszusetzen und das G-Sync ist eine echte Offenbarung. Der Monitor ist super einstellbar, Höhe lässt sich gut verstellen. Stand ist bombenbest. Auch sehr schön: Beim Umzug lässt sich alles wieder gut in seine Einzelteile zerlegen, um ihn platzsparend zu transportieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juni 2016)

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsaustausch. Also scheinen die Acers was zu taugen. 
Persönlich würde mir der Nachfolger wegen mehr Anschlüsse zusagen, fragt sich nur ob die Qualität verglichen zum Vorgänger-Modell beibehalten wurde...

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2016)

also, so ansopruchsvoll wie du beim letzten Monitor mit den Schwarzwerten warst, weiß ich nicht, ob DU mit den Acern zufrieden sein wirst. Die sind für ihren Preis immer ganz gut, aber beim Bild sollen die dafür halt nicht ganz so dolle IM VERGLEICH sein. Aber wenn es 24 Zoll sein soll, hast du ja eh keine Wahl, außer den noch billigeren AOC https://www.amazon.de/AOC-G2460PG-Displayport-höhenverstellbar-Reaktionszeit/dp/B00LBSZHAI


----------



## svd (1. Juni 2016)

Heh, das mit den Schwarzwerten wollte ich auch schon erwähnen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, so ansopruchsvoll wie du beim letzten Monitor mit den Schwarzwerten warst, weiß ich nicht, ob DU mit den Acern zufrieden sein wirst. Die sind für ihren Preis immer ganz gut, aber beim Bild sollen die dafür halt nicht ganz so dolle IM VERGLEICH sein. Aber wenn es 24 Zoll sein soll, hast du ja eh keine Wahl, außer den noch billigeren AOC https://www.amazon.de/AOC-G2460PG-Displayport-höhenverstellbar-Reaktionszeit/dp/B00LBSZHAI


Hehe, gutes Gedächtnis. 
Ich musste ja schon bei meinem jetzigen ASUS Kompromisse eingehen, wenn die Acers mir kein arg milchiges Grau vorsetzen nehme ich was ich kriegen kann. ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juli 2016)

Der Acer Predator XB241Hbmipr ist da, hab schon ein Paar Stunden damit einiges probiert und bin damit recht zufrieden. Besser als mein 144Hzer von Asus ist er auf jeden Fall, GSync ist tatsächlich mehr als ein Werbeversprechen.

Muss mich noch mit dem OSD-Menu etwas genauer befassen, nur die beiliegende Bedienungsanleitung ist sehr spartanisch und ich kann manche Funktionen und Kürzel nicht richtig deuten. Z.B. weiss ich nicht was sich hinter "OD" mit den Einstellungen Off, Normal und Extreme verbirgt.

Gibt es kein gescheites PDF-Manual im Netz? Ich konnte bis jetzt keines finden.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## svd (20. Juli 2016)

Das muss der "Overdrive" sein, von dem versprochen wird, bei schnellen Spielen für weniger Inputlag (?) zu sorgen (kann aber zu Ghosting führen, glaube ich).

Wie sehen die Schwarzwerte aus?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juli 2016)

Aha. Also die Overclocking-Funktion auf 180 Hz... Naja, denke ich belasse es auf normal, optisch unschöne Nebeneffekte müssen nicht sein.

Schwarz-Werte sind gut, sogar etwas besser als beim Asus. Zwar nicht wirklich tiefstes Schwarz, aber damit kann ich sehr gut leben.


----------



## svd (21. Juli 2016)

Da bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob das die Übertaktbarkeit per se ist, oder ob da nicht das Panel schärfer angesteuert wird.


----------

